# Với da mụn, đây là những thành phần mà các chuyên gia da liễu khuyên phải tuyệt đối tránh



## thuhoai (10/6/18)

*Có những thành phần tưởng như vô hại thế mà lại "thúc đẩy" mụn phát sinh trên da.*

Khi bị mụn, việc sử dụng các sản phẩm đặc trị và che khuyết điểm cho làn da là một trong những giải pháp rất tốt mà nhiều chị em đã và đang sử dụng. Tuy nhiên, một điều quan trọng hơn mà nhiều chị em thường bỏ quên chính là tìm ra nguyên nhân để có cách khắc phục hoàn hảo nhất. Có lúc, mụn xuất hiện bởi sự thay đổi nội tiết tố, do căng thẳng, ăn đồ cay nóng và đôi lúc là do ô nhiễm môi trường. Thế nhưng, ít có ai để ý rằng mụn đôi khi cũng sẽ tới nếu như bạn vô tình sử dụng những sản phẩm dưỡng da có chứa các thành phần gây mụn, không phù hợp với làn da của bạn.

*Những thành phần gây mụn cho da*

*Các sản phẩm dạng dầu*
Heather Wilson, chuyên gia thẩm mĩ và cũng là giám đốc phát triển của thương hiệu mĩ phẩm nổi tiếng InstaNatural đã có dịp chia sẻ với các nhà báo về những thành phần có trong mĩ phẩm có thể gây hại cho làn da mụn. Theo đó, những sản phẩm dạng dầu hoặc có tác dụng cao trong việc làm mềm da sẽ không phải là sự lựa chọn phù hợp cho các cô nàng bị mụn trứng cá. Dầu dạng đặc thậm chí sẽ khiến tình trạng mụn thêm trầm trọng do lỗ chân lông bị bít tắc và lớp dầu vô tình tạo ra một lớp màng trên da tạo môi trường thuận lợi cho vi khuẩn gây mụn phát triển mạnh hơn.



​
Dược sĩ Toral Patel tại Chicago cũng cho biết thêm, những thành phần này khi khiến lỗ chân lông bị tắc nghẽn sẽ khiến da đổ dầu ngày càng nhiều hơn và gây ra mụn. Đó là sản phẩm có chứa silicon hoặc dầu có hàm lượng cao oleic acid, ví dụ như dầu olive hoặc tinh dầu quả bơ. Ngược lại, các sản phẩm dầu giàu linoleic acid như dầu hoa hồng, dầu hạt nho hoặc hạt bí ngô lại có tác dụng rất tốt trong việc kiềm dầu và giúp làm thông thoáng lỗ chân lông của bạn.



​
*Sản phẩm có hương liệu*
Bên cạnh đó, bạn cũng nên tránh các sản phẩm có chứa mùi hương của nước hoa nhân tạo, chất tạo màu, lanolin và dầu khoáng bởi nếu sử dụng sai cách thì những thành phần này sẽ có thể gây tắc nghẽn lỗ chân lông, khiến làn da bị bí và khó chịu.

*Các sản phẩm tạo bọt*
Theo một chia sẻ khác từ người sáng lập Pai, Sarah Brown, một thành phần nữa mà bạn cần đặc biệt lưu ý chính là các thành phần có trong sản phẩm làm sạch da. Đó là những chất tạo bọt mang tên natri lauryl sulfate (SLS/ SLES) và cocamidopropyl betaine (CAM) sẽ cùng lúc làm loại bỏ lớp dầu tự nhiên trên da. Thêm vào đó, hãy chú ý đến độ pH của sữa rửa mặt bởi với các sản phẩm có tính kiềm cao, độ pH lí tưởng của da sẽ bị phá vỡ, mất đi trạng thái cân bằng.



​
*Tẩy da chết dạng hạt*
Một điều nữa mà bạn cần hết sức lưu ý chính là các sản phẩm tẩy tế bào chết dạng hạt. Tuy rằng việc tẩy tế bào chết cho da mụn là điều vô cùng cần thiết để loại bỏ chất sừng trên da. Xong, những hạt nhỏ trong sản phẩm tẩy tế bào chết nếu có kích thước quá lớn thì khi massage trên da sẽ khiến da bị bong tróc, gây kích ứng và làm lan truyền vi khuẩn gây mụn. Do đó, sử dụng tẩy tế bào chết dạng gel hoặc kem sẽ là sự lựa chọn hợp lí hơn cả.

*Cứu tinh của làn da mụn*
Đứng đầu danh sách này là hai thành phần cực kì phổ biến trong những sản phẩm đặc trị mụn: salicylic acid và retinol. Chúng giúp hỗ trợ tái tạo tế bào mới và làm giảm sự xuất hiện của các vết thâm sau mụn.

Các sản phẩm tẩy tế bào chết hóa học có chứa axit glycolic và axit azelaic cũng sẽ là một sự lựa chọn tốt bởi chúng có thể hòa tan lớp bã nhờn dư thừa, xâm nhập vào sâu trong lớp biểu bì để làm sạch tế bào da chết ở sâu trong lỗ chân lông, chắc chắn chúng sẽ giúp cho việc điều trị mụn của bạn có tác dụng hơn nhiều đấy!



​
Tương tự như axit salicylic và retinol, niacinamide cũng được coi là một vị cứu tinh của làn da mụn, đặc biệt là khi được sử dụng kết hợp với các thành phần là dầu của các loại thực vật có khả năng làm dịu da tốt, ví dụ như tinh dầu tràm trà.

Cuối cùng là một số loại tinh dầu chiết xuất từ cây liễu, tràm trà và cam thảo cũng sẽ là những thành phần có lợi cho làn da mụn. Kẽm cũng được coi là một vị cứu tinh ở thời điểm này khi đồng thời có thể điều chỉnh tiết bã nhờn và cân bằng collagen cần thiết cho da.



​
*Hãy kiên nhẫn và chờ đợi sự thay đổi*
Đó là lời khuyên được đưa ra cho những cô nàng đã và đang có ý định thử các sản phẩm mới. Thông thường, da của chúng ta sẽ có chu kì tái tạo là 28 ngày. Khoảng thời gian này thậm chí sẽ kéo dài hơn khi làn da của bạn đang có dấu hiệu tổn thương và đặc biệt là làn da có mụn. Vì thế, việc chăm sóc da cũng cần có một thời gian dài để có thể nhìn thấy sự thay đổi, trừ khi những sản phẩm đó khiến cho làn da bị kích ứng thì hãy ngưng sử dụng ngay lập tức.



​
Cùng với đó, hãy chú ý hơn đến những thành phần đã được nói đến ở trên để đảm bảo rằng sản phẩm mới sẽ phù hợp với tình trạng da hiện có của bạn. Và hãy cố gắng kiên trì sử dụng sản phẩm từ 4 đến 5 tuần để có thể đưa ra những đánh giá chuẩn xác nhất về tác dụng của nó lên làn da của bạn nhé!

_Nguồn: Thefashionspot_​


----------

